# Maximum Boost on stock VR6?



## benzivr6 (Feb 16, 2001)

I was wondering what is the maximum amount of boost a stock VR6 could handle with the stock compression until it decides to go Kaput? I know they could easily handle about 10psi but what about 12 and 15 psi? and would a S/C as opposed to a Turbo make a difference being that the the S/C is more motor friendly and creates less heat than a Turbo? And also if detonation would be a problem would Water/ Alcohol injection or higher octane gas solve the problem?


----------



## bretter (Sep 6, 2002)

*Re: Maximum Boost on stock VR6? (benzivr6)*

I've heard no more than 12 lbs with out doing anything internal. 
then again a friend of mine runs 24 lbs on a stock 8v in his rabbit........


----------



## benzivr6 (Feb 16, 2001)

*Re: Maximum Boost on stock VR6? (benzivr6)*

Bump http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## john black (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: Maximum Boost on stock VR6? (benzivr6)*

12-15psi driven hard it is a ticking time bomb and it is going to blow.







quote:[HR][/HR]Bump http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​


----------



## john black (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: Maximum Boost on stock VR6? (john black)*

one word detonation play it safe no more than ten .







quote:[HR][/HR]12-15psi driven hard it is a ticking time bomb and it is going to blow.







Bump http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​


----------



## special-ed (Jun 24, 2001)

*Re: Maximum Boost on stock VR6? (john black)*

Kev we all know you are going to be driving agressive so for now keep it at 9-10 lbs besides im still NA so theres no reason for you to need a faster car not until i go turbo anyway. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif cant wait to go for a ride in your rado again as soon as you have the SC in


----------



## benzivr6 (Feb 16, 2001)

*Re: Maximum Boost on stock VR6? (90corrado_g60)*

Its just a question


----------



## ForcefedVR6 (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: Maximum Boost on stock VR6? (benzivr6)*

I ran 10lbs. no problem. I've heard people running 15lbs. however its just a matter of time before things break.


----------



## stevevr6 (Dec 13, 2002)

*Re: Maximum Boost on stock VR6? (benzivr6)*

I've heard of guys running 15 psi on stock vr's no problem. But it's like what was mentioned before (IT'S ONLY A MATTER OF TIME BEFORE STUFF BREAKS)


----------



## benzivr6 (Feb 16, 2001)

*Re: Maximum Boost on stock VR6? (ForcefedVR6)*

You mean to tell me that you could run up to 15lbs of boost on a stock VR6 with stock compression? Wow thats something interesting







I will prolly just play it safe and stick with numbers between 8-12 besides it coming from a S/C and not a turbo in which the S/C will develop less heat and wear on the engine.


----------



## WMTJ (Jan 26, 2001)

*Re: Maximum Boost on stock VR6? (benzivr6)*

Maybe even more than 15 lbs. with the right tuning and the proper type of fuel.
High octane (but not too high) and the proper timing (engine management system) can go a long way towards a more reliable engine under boost.
If you wanted to run a high compression turbo engine forged pistons with ceramic coating (any extra barrior of protection counts) are a must. 
There is alot the aftermarket VW community hasn't tried.


----------



## DanVR666 (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: Maximum Boost on stock VR6? (benzivr6)*

if you want to be on the safe side 
put a head spacer in there (copper headgasket) and you won't have to worry about it that much. 
from what i've heard with a spacer and the compression down to 9:1 you should be able to run 15lbs 
i could be wrong so don't quote me on that, thats just what i heard.
spacer=low compression=higher boost=more power=bigger grin on face=more tickets=best friends with the courthouse
peace.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## benzivr6 (Feb 16, 2001)

*Re: Maximum Boost on stock VR6? (DanVR666)*

Who sells 9:1 Metal HD for our cars ( VR6's)?


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: Maximum Boost on stock VR6? (benzivr6)*

Eurospec Sport has one to lower to ~8.5:1


----------



## rycou34 (Apr 24, 2001)

*Re: Maximum Boost on stock VR6? (benzivr6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Who sells 9:1 Metal HD for our cars ( VR6's)?[HR][/HR]​Kev,you're up early! Anyway, here is what you are looking for:
http://vwturbo.com/products/details.asp?id=61&cat=9 
HTH
Rycou


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: Maximum Boost on stock VR6? (rhussjr)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Eurospec Sport has one to lower to ~8.5:1







[HR][/HR]​have it and love it ( for now )


----------



## 16vpower (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: Maximum Boost on stock VR6? (Metallitubby)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Eurospec Sport has one to lower to ~8.5:1








have it and love it ( for now )[HR][/HR]​i also have one and im running 15 pounds everyday


----------



## benzivr6 (Feb 16, 2001)

*Re: Maximum Boost on stock VR6? (16vpower)*

I looking for one that has standard compression or one that reduces it to no more than a .5 points thats the one I wanna run. Thanks for the help guys I guess I have to go to EIP for this one


----------



## GTI VR6 (Sep 12, 2000)

*Re: Maximum Boost on stock VR6? (Metallitubby)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Eurospec Sport has one to lower to ~8.5:1








have it and love it ( for now )[HR][/HR]​did you o-ring your head with this gasket?


----------



## TurboA3 (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Maximum Boost on stock VR6? (GTI VR6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Eurospec Sport has one to lower to ~8.5:1








have it and love it ( for now)[HR][/HR]​i have this gasket also they told me it was a 8:1 gasket so that i can turn up the boost a little. I run 18 with it on race fuel


----------



## GTI VR6 (Sep 12, 2000)

*Re: Maximum Boost on stock VR6? (TurboA3)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Eurospec Sport has one to lower to ~8.5:1








have it and love it ( for now)
i have this gasket also they told me it was a 8:1 gasket so that i can turn up the boost a little. I run 18 with it on race fuel[HR][/HR]​Is your head o-ringed?


----------



## TurboA3 (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Maximum Boost on stock VR6? (GTI VR6)*

not with this gasket only with copper gaskets


----------



## Boge VR6 (Aug 24, 2000)

*Re: Maximum Boost on stock VR6? (TurboA3)*

whats the maximum boost on that gasket that can be run, as seeing that the VR6 doesnt have equal spaced head bolts. i went copper with o ringed head.


----------



## Boge VR6 (Aug 24, 2000)

*Re: Maximum Boost on stock VR6? (Boge VR6)*

and be sure to get head studs, i have raceware, only ones before ARP started SELLING thiers. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2001)

*Re: Maximum Boost on stock VR6? (Boge VR6)*

The answer to your question is 9.5psi on stock compression (10:1 static CR). If you are using head studs (ala Raceware), you may run 10psi (with proper fueling/ignition timing). Eventually, 10psi will cause a coolant/oil leak on a stock gasket...even with head studs. It may take a year, but she'll start leaking eventually. An occasional overboost is OK, but not a smart idea. The VR6 can survice a few dangerous overboosts, but not everyday at 15psi! Anybody running 15psi on a 10:1 CR VR6 will not be driving a VR6 for very long.


----------



## Boge VR6 (Aug 24, 2000)

*Re: Maximum Boost on stock VR6? (Jason @ ND)*

Kev in other words, when you do decide to play around with the 12lbs, or if not higher, its worth it to pull the head, o-ring it, copper head gasket for 8.5:1, and Raceware/ARP head studs.


----------



## benzivr6 (Feb 16, 2001)

*Re: Maximum Boost on stock VR6? (Boge VR6)*

OK Todd I decided to tale your advise and put on a 8.5:1 gasket on but how will it affect my daily driving if I just put on the 8.5 psi pulley? Or better yet will my car drive like a snail in low RPM because of the lowered compression?


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: Maximum Boost on stock VR6? (benzivr6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Or better yet will my car drive like a snail in low RPM because of the lowered compression?[HR][/HR]​Pretty much. Efficiency and mileage go out the window.


----------



## Boge VR6 (Aug 24, 2000)

*Re: Maximum Boost on stock VR6? (Marty)*

yep , like marty said. you will need to put that pulley on. when lowering compression on anything it will be a dud down low. and then whip up, but the Vortech will especially do that due to the fact it is centrifical.


----------



## jcorallo (Jan 17, 2001)

*Re: Maximum Boost on stock VR6? (TurboA3)*

Question for people who have this spacer or one like it:








When fitting it, did it fit snugly onto the dowels in the block? (I mean those little short tube like guides between the head and block)??
And did all the holes in the spacer line up exactly with the ones in the OEM gaskets either side of it??
Jules


----------



## TurboA3 (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Maximum Boost on stock VR6? (jcorallo)*

yep everything lined right up


----------



## benzivr6 (Feb 16, 2001)

*Re: Maximum Boost on stock VR6? (TurboA3)*

That is the same kinda gasket im looking for right now but with a a stock, .5 ,1.0 reduction. I don't really want to go a 8.5:1 compression because I find that kinda low for 12lbs especially from a S/C if I was turbocharging then that would be something different. I tried looking on eurospec's site but they only have listed the 1.5 reduction gasket which I really don't want and I also dont want to get the copper gasket for the meer fact I gotta O-ring the head as well . Any other suggestions?


----------

